# Vieshianas



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Am looking for info. on the Vieshianas also anyone that may have some for sale?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

You can purchase through this auction: 





PigeonAuctions.com - Auction 62860







www.pigeonauctions.com




Good Luck


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

*Story of Vieshian *
The vieshians are the results of over 8 years (and still evolving) of work by* Robert Lockwood *of Colorado. He blended five or six breeds together to create a flying machine like no other. Robert has kept the breeds he used to create the vieshians a secret but he has left clues in the name of the breed and in their actual performance.

The name "vieshian" is an anagram. He used parts of the names of the 5-6 breeds to create the name "vieshian". I can make an educated guess at three or four of the breeds used, based on appearance and performance. I'd rather not guess at the breeds publicly, as Mr. Lockwood still prefers to keep it to himself but I would love to hear other peoples' thoughts on the breeds they think may make up the vieshians.

As far as performance goes, they are some of the most athletic birds I've ever seen. Their list of performance traits is long. I generally refer to them as highflyers. While its true that they fly high (mine have flown beyond sight many times), that is only a small part of their abilities. They will dive as an entire kit. These aren't the type of dives that true divers, such as dewlaps, do. With vieshians, the entire kit will do short dives of 100' or so during flight. Often, the kit will twist during these dives, making them appear to be caught in a small tornado. Additionally, the vieshians do "barrel rolls" also called axle rolls. This is a rare characteristic in the pigeon world and leads to me guessing one of the breeds that went into their creation. These axle rolls are most common on windy days as the kit flies into the wind. The roll happens very fast and is easy to miss. Sometimes your only clue is when a bird appears to shoot out the side of the kit or drop out the bottom of the kit. And their typical flight is full of sharp turns and zig-zags. They almost seem allergic to flying in a straight line. Its a very active and thrilling sight.

The vieshians are incredible to watch on windy days. I've flown them in 45mph wind but they are capable of much more. High wind tends to keep the kit lower but it increases their speed and the frequency of their sharp turns.

In my opinion the ideal day for flying vieshians is when the temperature is 45F or lower. A light breeze of 10mph is perfect and during the fall and winter months a climbing barometer might be beneficial but I'm not positive about that. My kit can climb to 1000' in a matter of one minute but I have seen them go much higher on a regular basis. They remain at this initial height for 20-30 minutes, then they drop to 400-600', which is where they spend the majority of their airtime.
Flight times can range from 45 minutes to 4 hours, depending on how I feed them.
One of the more controversial aspects of pigeon flying occurs when someone claims to have birds that are "hawk proof" or "evasive". I won't make any wild claims. I will only say, I have flown almost every day, year-round for a few seasons. My yard is full of trees and hawks are extremely common. I have seen dozens and dozens of serious chases and I have seen twice that many times when a hawk shows up and surrenders without trying very hard. In all these occurrences I had one very young bird caught and another slightly older bird lost some feathers from its rump during a chase. I haven't had a hawk get close to them after the the first molt (usually 5-6 months old by that time). A few times hawks have attacked while the birds were on the loft getting ready to trap. Those were the closest calls.

As far as falcons go, I don't have a falcon problem, so I don't know how the vieshians would do against them but I'm sure a falcon would be more successful than a hawk. I saw a couple of very high altitude chases that I suspect were falcons but I can't be positive. Regardless, no birds were caught.

All in all, the vieshians are an amazing breed but I have to admit, I had trouble getting the first round in the air and ultimately failed with them. I made some adjustments and have had success since that first round of the first year. If the vieshians have a fault, I guess it would be their sensitivity to feed. Very small changes have had disastrous effects for me. This could be strictly my fault. Others may not notice any such problem.

At this point I only know of 4 people who Robert has sent vieshians to (or will have very soon). Reviews are still mixed. We will see in the coming year how everyone does. I would love to see more people raising vieshians but for the time being, I think we are all trying to build our own kits first, before we can consider parting with any.


My OWN experinece so far :

I have flown 2 of the original bird from Albert Wells, 2 weeks after I got them and they settled well . This are the exact birds that flew 2737 feet. They flew so high and I can't believe my eyes.
I have a strong 20 ( plus 10 weaning) bird kit up


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> *Story of Vieshian *
> The vieshians are the results of over 8 years (and still evolving) of work by* Robert Lockwood *of Colorado. He blended five or six breeds together to create a flying machine like no other. Robert has kept the breeds he used to create the vieshians a secret but he has left clues in the name of the breed and in their actual performance.
> 
> The name "vieshian" is an anagram. He used parts of the names of the 5-6 breeds to create the name "vieshian". I can make an educated guess at three or four of the breeds used, based on appearance and performance. I'd rather not guess at the breeds publicly, as Mr. Lockwood still prefers to keep it to himself but I would love to hear other peoples' thoughts on the breeds they think may make up the vieshians.
> ...


I find the history of this Newer breed interesting. Where do you fly ?


mercedes15 said:


> *Story of Vieshian *
> The vieshians are the results of over 8 years (and still evolving) of work by* Robert Lockwood *of Colorado. He blended five or six breeds together to create a flying machine like no other. Robert has kept the breeds he used to create the vieshians a secret but he has left clues in the name of the breed and in their actual performance.
> 
> The name "vieshian" is an anagram. He used parts of the names of the 5-6 breeds to create the name "vieshian". I can make an educated guess at three or four of the breeds used, based on appearance and performance. I'd rather not guess at the breeds publicly, as Mr. Lockwood still prefers to keep it to himself but I would love to hear other peoples' thoughts on the breeds they think may make up the vieshians.
> ...


I find it very interesting how he created something to meet his standards. I could only imagine the time and money spent to create them. It’s good to see people getting there hands on these birds and keeping the breed. Where do you fly?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
I fly Racing pigeons, but I find these birds very interesting. They are hard to find, but It you want them that much, I am sure you will find them.

Good Luck


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> I fly Racing pigeons, but I find these birds very interesting. They are hard to find, but It you want them that much, I am sure you will find them.
> 
> Good Luck


Very nice , I have homers also (all colors) that I just lift fly and short toss. Don’t have the time to race. Where do you fly ?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, it’s very difficult finding the time to train, but I love them. I fly out of NY area.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes, it’s very difficult finding the time to train, but I love them. I fly out of NY area.


I’m in NY also . Farmingdale Long Island.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes, it’s very difficult finding the time to train, but I love them. I fly out of NY area.


Where in Ny? And if your ever are looking to part with a pair of your vieshans or even a few young birds let me know lol. If you are ever looking for new colored or new blood line between myself and my father we could probably help out .


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I don’t have any vieshans, I was just helping you with information, because a lot of people don’t even know what they are.

Good Luck, I hope you find some.


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wanted to thank-you all for your responses! Especially the history!
The Auction had already sold out.
So am still looking for sellers, or anyone that would know of breeders?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> Wanted to thank-you all for your responses! Especially the history!
> The Auction had already sold out.
> So am still looking for sellers, or anyone that would know of breeders?


That auction was from 2017 . Keep checking that page. There was a listing for them in 2020 but sold quick. I have reached out to a few people . One guy in Ga who sold out of them a few years ago, and a gentleman from Pa who at the time still had them just none for sale that I liked. I have tried to reach back out to him with no response. There’s a Facebook page for them but not much activity . Hopefully you can get your hands on some .


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

hello Guys,

I will keep my eyes and ears open, and try and locate someone who has them.

later


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks! I really appreciate this! The reason I am looking for Vieshianas is there flying abilities.
I have Birmingham Rollers and I get hit with BOP's hard every year. I've worked with Wuta's, FORS
and Kelebeks and the losses were not good. I'm looking for a few pairs to work with to see how they do.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi,

Yes, I understand your issue, I know other people who have the same problem with BOP's. 
I've heard that Vieshianas can out fly BOP, or at least most of the time.
I can't find anyone who has them, I'd like to try a couple myself in the future.
I have racing pigeons and there fast enough to out fly a BOP, At least mine do.

Anyways, Good Luck


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

First two years flying my homers I would lock them up come September/October . Hawks were so bad. Now I fly every day until I put the nest bowls in end of February/March. Haven’t lost any this year but have gotten birds back ripped up.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

wow, 

Sorry to hear that, I have never lost or had a bird hurt, 
maybe I am just lucky or there aren't as many around where I live.


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Am wondering what breeds went into the development of the Vieshianas? If Vieshian is a anagram would Vienna Highflyer be one? Or maybe even Egree a breed from Romania? Have heard Egyptian Swift as well?


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

It's Egri and they are highflying Tumblers from Hungry.


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

There is a breeder of Vieshianas in CT, BFlofts do they have any other contact info.?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> There is a breeder of Vieshianas in CT, BFlofts do they have any other contact info.?


I spoke to a gentleman in CT two years ago he sold a bunch to a guy in Cali . He had two pairs of them which he offered that looked healthy but to me didn’t look like the other pairs he sold. Their head shape and beak looked more tipplet for my liking. I have reached out to him via email a few weeks ago with no response.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> I spoke to a gentleman in CT two years ago he sold a bunch to a guy in Cali . He had two pairs of them which he offered that looked healthy but to me didn’t look like the other pairs he sold. Their head shape and beak looked more tipplet for my liking. I have reached out to him via email a few weeks ago with no response.he was extremely nice and totally agreed with me. Obviously with crosses looks will vary


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey! Thanks! 
My mine objective is performance and BOP evasiveness. 
So hopefully he will reach out to you.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> Hey! Thanks!
> My mine objective is performance and BOP evasiveness.
> So hopefully he will reach out to you.


I will definitely let you know. Like I said I have colored homers I loft fly every day and short toss. When I first started I lost alot of birds. The last six years they have been good . I lose one here and there. No birds hawk proof. With most breeds the more you fly the smarter they get. If you ever want any let me know I always breed more then I want. I was looking into the vieshanas just to throw a small kit out for fun. I may get some tipplets again (flew them when I was a kid)


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

What are Tipplets and how do they perform?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> What are Tipplets and how do they perform?


Tipplets /tipplers come from I believe tumbler family. Many different styles and proformane styles. English tippler /Canadian /Budapest ect look them up.


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

From your perspective which do you prefer?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> From your perspective which do you prefer?


Prefer ? Are you asking about homers or tipplers?
also it depends on what you are looking for. Everyone likes different looks . Where do you fly,and what do you fly now. There are a lot of factors it Depends on your goal is.


----------



## Ed3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Highflyers, which breed do you like? My goals are performance and BOP evasion.
I'm over here in Oregon.
Am flying Birmingham Rollers, have several families I'm working with. My main family is 
South Africans.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed3 said:


> Highflyers, which breed do you like? My goals are performance and BOP evasion.
> I'm over here in Oregon.
> Am flying Birmingham Rollers, have several families I'm working with. My main family is
> South Africans.


No birds are hawk proof. But When I was younger I had about 60-80 booties (white stork marked short faced tipplets) which were smart as hell and flew great usually 1-3 hrs. There are breeds of tipplers that fly 14-20 hrs . Not sure on what type of performance your looking for. Homers are strong flyers making them good at escaping bop. Most tipplers with time will smarten up. Again no bird is hawk proof


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> No birds are hawk proof. But When I was younger I had about 60-80 booties (white stork marked short faced tipplets) which were smart as hell and flew great usually 1-3 hrs. There are breeds of tipplers that fly 14-20 hrs . Not sure on what type of performance your looking for. Homers are strong flyers making them good at escaping bop. Most tipplers with time will smarten up. Again no bird is hawk proof


Look into the different breeds and find what your looking for. Also see whats available in your area. Buying or getting birds from local people is the best bet. Cheaper, you can handle and observe them. And watch them perform before buying.


----------

